

The Art of Electronics, 3rd ed. - mechanician

Now available for pre-order on Amazon.  Hopefully this time it's for real.<p>http://www.amazon.com/Art-Electronics-Paul-Horowitz/dp/0521809266/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;qid=1301802821&#38;sr=8-1
======
msie
Holy mackerel! It's been a while since the 2nd Ed!

